# Zugriff via ODBC extrem langsam



## ebrun (10. August 2007)

Hi 

Ich habe eine Oracle-Db 9.2.0.4 und greife via ODBC (Driver 3.51) auf eine MySQL-Datenbank auf einem anderen Server zu. Dieser Zugriff ist in Oracle extrem langsam. Die MySQL-Tabelle auf die ich zugreife ist richtig indexiert. Wenn ich in MS Access eine Verknüpfung zur gleichen MySQL-Tabelle mache, ist es jedoch schnell. 

Hat jemand einen Tip oder eine Idee? (Habe auch schon OLEDB versucht, aber nicht zum Laufen gebracht. 

Thanks.


----------

